# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Quasi Amp Nmos200 (TO247)

## moutoulos

*Το αρχικό θέμα ήταν αυτό, το οποίο "διασπάστηκε".*
Συνέχεια για τον ενισχυτή του Quasi, εδώ.










> Όπως γράφω και σε προηγούμενο ποστ.
> 2x35V 500W
> Έχει και ένα ακόμα δευτερεύον που δίνει 15V



Γιώργο ο Μ/Τ σου *ούτε παραγγελία να ήταν* ..., για ένα stereo Nmos200.

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν για stereo έκδοση κάνα 600W, αλλά και 500 που είναι μια χαρά είναι ...
Το κάθε κανάλι λέει οτι θέλει 280W.


Δεν το έχω φτιάξει αλλά "ακούγονται" καλά λόγια στο νετ.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Γιώργο ο Μ/Τ σου *ούτε παραγγελία να ήταν* ..., για ένα stereo Nmos200.
> 
> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν για stereo έκδοση κάνα 600W, αλλά και 500 που είναι μια χαρά είναι ...
> Το κάθε κανάλι λέει οτι θέλει 280W.
> 
> 
> Δεν το έχω φτιάξει αλλά "ακούγονται" καλά λόγια στο νετ.



200W λέει στα 4Ω.
Και δεν χρειάζεται 600W μετασχηματιστή γιατί εγώ θέλω 1 κανάλι  :Biggrin: 
Γρηγόρη, ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!
Φαίνεται καλό, ελπίζω να δουλεύει και να ακούγεται καλά!
Αν δεν βρώ κάτι καλύτερο θα το δοκιμάσω αυτήν την βδομάδα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα mosfet T13 και T12 δεν έπρεπε να ήταν συμπληρωματικά;

----------


## moutoulos

Η οδήγησή τους όμως είναι "συμπληρωματική". Στην έξοδο έχουμε Τοπολογία *Quasi* Complementary, 
ίδιο τρανζίστορ και στο θετικό και στο αρνητικό rail.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι σωστά!
Το κόστος κατασκευής πόσο είναι περίπου;

----------


## ALAMAN

Κάτι που πρόσεξα τώρα...
Οι ασφάλειες F1 και F2 προστατεύουν μόνο τα τελικά mosfet T13, T12;

----------


## sakis

πραγαματι προστατευουν μονο τα μοσφετ γιατι αν ηταν στην αρχη της τροφοδοσιας και ειχαν επιδραση σε ολο το ενισχυτη  αν σου καει κατα λαθος μια ασφαλεια το ξεζυγιζει ολος ο ενισχυτης και καιγεται ...αντιθετα οταν  ασφαλειες ειναι μονο στην εξοδο δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα 

τελος ο ενισχυτης αυτος ειναι φτιαγμενος απο Ελληνα  ( Κωστας Παπαεμμανουηλ) ο οποιος ζει στο μακρυνο Αυστραλια και ειναι και μαμω τα λεβεντοπαιδα ....

----------


## ALAMAN

> πραγαματι προστατευουν μονο τα μοσφετ γιατι αν ηταν στην αρχη της τροφοδοσιας και ειχαν επιδραση σε ολο το ενισχυτη  αν σου καει κατα λαθος μια ασφαλεια το ξεζυγιζει ολος ο ενισχυτης και καιγεται ...αντιθετα οταν  ασφαλειες ειναι μονο στην εξοδο δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα 
> 
> τελος ο ενισχυτης αυτος ειναι φτιαγμενος απο Ελληνα  ( Κωστας Παπαεμμανουηλ) ο οποιος ζει στο μακρυνο Αυστραλια και ειναι και μαμω τα λεβεντοπαιδα ....



Φίλε Σάκη εσύ τί λες γιαυτόν τον ενισχυτή;

----------


## ALAMAN

Το κύκλωμα γιατί έχει 2 διαφορετικές γειώσεις;

----------


## sakis

ΚΟΙΤΑ ... εγω δεν τον εχω φτιαξει γιατι γενικα δεν κανω πραγματα με μοσφετ  αλλ μπορω να σου εγγυηθω ενα πραγμα ...το κυκλωμα που εχει στην εισοδο στην κυριολεξια μαμαει ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλο και εχει τελεια αποδοση χωρις προβληματα ...

αυτο το εχω δοκιμασει ...οποταν τα υπολοιπα ...δλδ το στασιο εξοδου ειναι πολυ ευκολο 

προσοχη στο τυπωμενο ...κανε το δικο του

----------


## ALAMAN

> ΚΟΙΤΑ ... εγω δεν τον εχω φτιαξει γιατι γενικα δεν κανω πραγματα με μοσφετ  αλλ μπορω να σου εγγυηθω ενα πραγμα ...το κυκλωμα που εχει στην εισοδο στην κυριολεξια μαμαει ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλο και εχει τελεια αποδοση χωρις προβληματα ...
> 
> αυτο το εχω δοκιμασει ...οποταν τα υπολοιπα ...δλδ το στασιο εξοδου ειναι πολυ ευκολο 
> 
> προσοχη στο τυπωμενο ...κανε το δικο του



Το δικό του τυπωμένο θα φτιάξω.
Θα το ετοιμάσω σήμερα!
Νεότερα όταν θα έχω τα τρανζίστορ και συναρμολογήσω την πλακέτα.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sakis

καλη επιτυχια

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστώ!
Μόλις τελείωσα το τυπωμένο.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

[QUOTE=sakis;367097]......μαλιστα .... ηθελα να ηξερα σε πιο σχολεια τα εμαθες αυτα τα πραγματα ρε μπαρε ....

αυτο που λες εχει λογικη περα για περα αλλα πραγματικα δεν το εχω ξαναδει ποτε και πουθενα ( μπορει να υπαρχει σε κανενα τροφοδοτικο με 2Ν3055 με VCE 1.5 VOLT ) 

δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι αυτο δεν θα εχει καποιες παραπλευερες απωλειες σε συνδυασμο με τ αυπρχοντα και τα προσθετα δεινορευματα ... ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν εχω ξαναδει και δεν γωριζω 

*Αποστολη!!!! ειχα αρχισει να ανησυχω ...καιρο ειχαμε να σε απολαυσουμε ....δεδομενης της ευκαιριας παντως να μου επιτρεψεις να εκφρασω ενα μικρο παραπονο μια και η παρουσια σου διαταρασει τα καλως κειμενα της ιστοριας ....

Φιλλιπος και Ναθαναηλ ηταν κανονικα ....Οχι φιλλιπος και Αποστολης ....κατι πρεπει να κανεις για αυτο[/QUOTE*  ]



Σημειώνεις πρόοδο, καταφέρνεις να αυτοαναιρεθείς στην ίδια πρόταση, τελικά τι σε ανησυχεί η απουσία μου ή η παρουσία μου?? προχώρα σε θέλει όλη η χώρα

Μπερδεύεσαι με τόσο απλά πράγματα? Λέγε με Ναθαναήλ!

----------


## sakis

βρε αποστολη ...φυσικα και αυτοαναιρουμαι και μου αρεσει κιολας ...Μιλαμεοτι ο Φιλλιπος κραταει τα ρεκορ 

οι λυσεις που δινει ειναι βασισμενες μεν στη θεωρια αλλα στην πραξη δεν εχουν ουσιαστικες εφαρμογες ( μιλαω γενικα ... αυτη την 'πατεντα " με τον μετασχηματιστη δεν την εχω ξαναδει πουθενα )  οπως το τροφοδοτικο με το 2Ν3055 κλπ κλπ

----------


## FILMAN

> βρε αποστολη ...φυσικα και αυτοαναιρουμαι και μου αρεσει κιολας ...Μιλαμεοτι ο Φιλλιπος κραταει τα ρεκορ 
> 
> οι λυσεις που δινει ειναι βασισμενες μεν στη θεωρια αλλα στην πραξη δεν εχουν ουσιαστικες εφαρμογες ( μιλαω γενικα ... αυτη την 'πατεντα " με τον μετασχηματιστη δεν την εχω ξαναδει πουθενα ) οπως το τροφοδοτικο με το 2Ν3055 κλπ κλπ



Τα ρεκόρ της αυτοαναίρεσης κρατάω; Σωστός! Διότι δεν έχω αυτοαναιρεθεί ποτέ! Τελικά αυτό που είπα για το μ/ς το δοκίμασες και δεν σου πέτυχε, εεεεε; Κρίμα... Εδώ στη Δάφνη δουλεύει... Στη Νέα Μάκρη μουλαρώνει... Του έρχεται βαρύ το κλίμα φαίνεται... Δυστυχώς Σάκη φίλε μου, τα κυκλώματα που σχεδιάζω και κατασκευάζω δουλεύουν πάντα τέλεια... Αλήθεια, τι έγινε με το παιδί που ήθελε ελεγκτή φόρτισης για τη μπαταρία στο μηχανάκι; Κατάφερες να φτιάξεις ένα σχέδιο που να δουλεύει να του το δώσεις; Μην αγχώνεσαι, κάνω και ιδιαίτερα στα ηλεκτρονικά. Εσένα θα σε ξεκινήσω από προχωρημένα μαθήματα. "Σύνδεση αντιστάσεων σε σειρά" και "ο νόμος του Ωμ". Στη συνέχεια θα δώσεις γραπτές εξετάσεις στον Αποστόλη - Ναθαναήλ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα.
Χρησιμοποιώ το πρόγραμμα Sprint-Layout 5.0
Θέλω να τυπώσω μόνο τα pads.
Πήρα την εικόνα απο το αρχείο .pdf και την πέρασα ως ταπετσαρία στο πρόγραμμα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν "κάθετε" καλά. Δηλαδή αφού βάλω τα pads επάνω στο τυπωμένο, μετά όταν το εκτυπώσω έχει αποστάσεις επάνω στην πλακέτα.
Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να βρώ το dpi για το φυσικό μέγεθος της πλακέτας όπως ακριβώς το τύπωσα και στο χαλκό;
Για την πλακέτα έκανα απευθείας εκτύπωση σε φυσικό 100% μέγεθος απο το αρχείο pdf.

Όπως εκτύπωσα το τυπωμένο σε διαφάνεια (100% μέγεθος) έτσι πήρα το κύκλωμα και το έβαλα ταπετσαρία στο πρόγραμμα.




Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να "ταιριάξω" το dpi για φυσικό μέγεθος και όταν εκτυπώνω το κύκλωμα (μόνο τα pads) δεν ταιριάζουν με το μέγεθος της πλακέτας.


Ξέρει κανείς κανένα τρόπο να γίνει αυτό;

----------


## moutoulos

Φαντάζομαι θες αυτό ...

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι Γρηγόρη, ακριβώς αυτό!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Οι διαστάσεις του είναι ίδιες με το pdf σωστά;

----------


## moutoulos

Οι διαστάσεις είναι 99x75mm (φυσικό μέγεθος).

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο πυκνωτής 1μF που υπάρχει στην είσοδο τί πυκνωτής είναι;
Να βάλω ηλεκτρολυτικό με το + αριστερά;

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι, δεν έχει πολικότητα, μπορείς να βάλεις πυκνωτή πολυεστέρα (_MKT_).

----------


## ALAMAN

Με τα τριμερ VR1 (1kΩ), VR2 (200Ω) τί ρυθμίζουμε;
Το T8 (BC546) πρέπει να μπει οπωσδήποτε στην ψύκτρα;

----------


## moutoulos

Πιστευω θα σου τα πεί πολύ καλύτερα ο ίδιος ο κατασκευαστής (quasi), του 
ενισχυτή.

Ή κάνε την ερώτησή σου εδώ, και είμαι σίγουρος θα πάρεις απάντηση απο τον
ίδιο.

----------


## gf

> Με τα τριμερ VR1 (1kΩ), VR2 (200Ω) τί ρυθμίζουμε;
> Το T8 (BC546) πρέπει να μπει οπωσδήποτε στην ψύκτρα;



VR1 = ταση εκτροπης
VR2 = ρευμα ηρεμιας
T8 = στην ψυκτρα των εξοδου

http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/

----------


## ALAMAN

> VR1 = ταση εκτροπης
> VR2 = ρευμα ηρεμιας
> T8 = στην ψυκτρα των εξοδου
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/



Τί είναι τάση εκτροπής;

----------


## gf

Ταση εκτροπης = offset voltage.

Οι διαφορες στο hFE και το Vbe των τρανζιστορ στον διαφορικο (Τ1 και Τ5) 
δημιουργουν την ταση αυτη.
Με το VR1 ρυμιζεις για την ελαχιστη δυνατη συνεχη ταση στην εξοδο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελείωσα την πλακέτα.
Τα Τ6 και Τ7 δεν τα έβαλα σε ψύκτρα, ούτε το Τ8.
Το έδωσα τροφοδοσία απο έναν άλλον ενισχυτή, παράλληλα.
+-50V.
Όταν άνοιξα τον διακόπτη αμέσως κάηκαν οι ασφάλειες και οι 2 αντιστάσεις 47Ω που δείχνω στην εικόνα.
Τα τρανζιστορ και όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν δείχνουν να έπαθαν κάποια ζημιά.
Έχετε ιδέα τί μπορεί να προκάλεσε τέτοια ζημιά;
Οι αντιστάσεις πύρωσαν ολόκληρες.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η πλακέτα...



 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρήκα το πρώτο λάθος!
Έχω βάλει ανάποδα τις τάσεις...  :Bored: 
Αλλά είναι δυνατόν ένα τέτοιο λάθος να έκανε κακό *μόνο* στις αντιστάσεις;
Τα τρανζιστορ μοιαζουν άθικτα 
Αλλάζοντας τις τροφοδοσίες αλλάζει και η κατεύθυνση του ρεύματος. Πιο λογικό θα μου φαινόταν να πεταγόταν κανένας πυκνωτής.  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Διόρθωσα τις ζημιές...
Έκανα και μια ακόμα δοκιμή και προς το παρόν όλα φαίνοντε να δουλεύουν σωστά!
Με παραξένεψε το ότι τα τρανζιστορ T6 και T7 ζεστένοντε λίγο (ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία αργά-αργά). Δεν ξέρω άμα σταθεροποιείται κάπου, δεν το κράτησα πάνω από 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα. Δεν έχουν ψύκτρα αλλά είναι σωστό να ζεσταίνοντε σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας; Όλα τα άλλα είναι φυσιολογικά.
Φυσικά τα τρανζίστορ (Τ6 & Τ7) θα τα βάλω σε ψύκτρα, απλά θεώρησα οτι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα να κάνω μια δοκιμή για να δώ ότι δουλεύει και δεν θα ξαναπάρει φωτιά όπως πριν  :Tongue: 
Ας απαντήσει κάποιος έμπειρος (στους ενισχυτές ήχου) για να προχωρήσω παρακάτω και να το μοντάρω σε κουτί.  :Biggrin: 
Επίσης αν μπορεί κάποιος συντονιστής ας ξεχωρίσει λίγο τα ποστ γιατί το θέμα έχει αλλάξει και δεν συζητάμε για τη γεφύρωση του LM4780.

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα τρανζιστορ Τ6 και Τ7 είναι φυσιολογικό να ζεσταίνοντε έτσι;
Μέσα σε περίπου μισό λεπτό ζεσταίνοντε και δεν μπορείς να τα πιάσεις.
Ρύθμισα και την τάση εκτροπής και πήρα στην έξοδο περίπου 10mV, δεν ξέρω άμα πηγαίνει πιο κάτω. Θα το δοκιμάσω αφού αλλάξω τα T6, T7 και τα βάλω σε μια ψύκτρα.
Μήπως επηρεάστηκαν από την αλλαγή της πολικότητας προηγουμένως;

Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας θα πρέπει να είναι και αυτό όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερο;

----------


## ALAMAN

Με το πολύμετρο μετράω περίπου 70 βαθμούς!  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλαξα τρανζιστορ, έβαλα και ψύκτρες!
Στην έξοδο έχω DC τάση περίπου 4-5mV
Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα να του δώσω είσοδο

----------


## ALAMAN

Προς το παρόν όλα φαίνονται να δουλεύουν καλά!
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι πιο είναι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας...  :Confused1: 
Στο άλλο forum ακόμα δεν πήρα απάντηση.  :Crying:

----------


## moutoulos

> Επίσης αν μπορεί κάποιος συντονιστής ας ξεχωρίσει λίγο τα ποστ γιατί το θέμα έχει αλλάξει και δεν συζητάμε για τη γεφύρωση του LM4780. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!



Σωστό ..., έγινε  :Wink: .

----------


## ALAMAN

> Σωστό ..., έγινε .



Ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη!

Ο ενισχυτής είναι έτοιμος (τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω :Tongue: ).
Μόλις μάθω και το ρεύμα ηρεμίας θα το μοντάρω σε κουτί!

Σε σύγκριση με αυτόν υστερεί λίγο στο μπάσο, αλλά αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι δεν ρύθμισα ακόμα το ρεύμα ηρεμίας (ελπίζω).
Γιατί και το άλλο είχε παραμορφώσεις σε κάποιες συχνότητες χωρίς το κατάλληλο ρεύμα ηρεμίας.

----------


## gf

Ξεκινα με 30 mA ανα ζευγος. Νομιζω οτι ειναι οκ.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ξεκινα με 30 mA ανα ζευγος. Νομιζω οτι ειναι οκ.



Τί εννοείς ανά ζεύγος;

----------


## moutoulos

Η μόνη σωστή _πηγή,_ για να μάθεις ποιό είναι το _ρεύμα ηρεμίας_, είναι να μιλήσεις με τον ίδιο (Quasi).

'Η να κοιτάξεις στο λίνκ που έχω βάλει παραπάνω (αν δεν βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις, γιατί έχει πολλές σελίδες).

----------


## ALAMAN

Γυρνώντας το τριμερ 200Ω πάει από 2-3mA  :Confused1: 





> Η μόνη σωστή _πηγή,_ για να μάθεις ποιό είναι το _ρεύμα ηρεμίας_, είναι να μιλήσεις με τον ίδιο (Quasi).
> 
> 'Η να κοιτάξεις στο λίνκ που έχω βάλει παραπάνω (αν δεν βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις, γιατί έχει πολλές σελίδες).



Τον quasi δεν μπορώ να του στείλω pm.
Και στο forum δεν απάντησε ακόμα κανείς...  :Sad:

----------


## gf

> Τί εννοείς ανά ζεύγος;



Για καθε ζευγος εξοδου θα ρυμισεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας στα 30mA.
Θα μπορουσες να το πας παραπανω (λιγοτερο δεν νομιζω) αλλα παντα με προσοχη και δες μετα την κυματομορφη στον παλμογραφο για λιγοτερη παραμορφωση διαβασης (crossover distortion).

----------


## ALAMAN

> Για καθε ζευγος εξοδου θα ρυμισεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας στα 30mA.
> Θα μπορουσες να το πας παραπανω (λιγοτερο δεν νομιζω) αλλα παντα με προσοχη και δες μετα την κυματομορφη στον παλμογραφο για λιγοτερη παραμορφωση διαβασης (crossover distortion).



Μετρώντας από τη θετική γραμμή τροφοδοσίας μέτρησα 2-3mA, ρυθμίζοντας το VR2(200Ω).
Επίσης, δεν έχω παλμογράφο!

----------


## gf

Δες το ποστ 1739
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid...ml#post1198254
Στα 60mA λεει ο quasi. Δες και το setup quide εδω για την διαδικασια.
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...es/nmos350-500

----------


## ALAMAN

Με το VR1(1kΩ) ρύθμισα το ρεύμα στα 32mA περίπου...
Αλλά τώρα έχω μια DC τάση 115mV στην έξοδο.

----------


## gf

Φυσικα αφου το VR1 ειναι για το offset.
Το VR2 ειναι για bias.
Οταν ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας, η εισοδος του ενισχυτη πρεπει να ειναι γειωμενη και η εξοδος στον αερα, χωρις φορτιο.
Μετρα πτωση τασης πανω στις αντιστασεις των source.
I=U/R

----------


## ALAMAN

Το ρεύμα πρέπει να είναι 60mA.
Και απ' ότι κατάλαβα για να κάνουμε αυτή τη ρύθμιση αντικαθιστούμε τις ασφάλειες με αντιστάσεις 100Ω/5W και μετράμε την τάση επάνω σ' αυτές ώστε να έχουν 6V;





> Φυσικα αφου το VR1 ειναι για το offset.
> Το VR2 ειναι για bias.
> Οταν ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας, η εισοδος του ενισχυτη πρεπει να ειναι γειωμενη και η εξοδος στον αερα, χωρις φορτιο.
> Μετρα πτωση τασης πανω στις αντιστασεις των source.
> I=U/R



Γειωμένη κατευθείαν χωρίς αντίσταση;

----------


## KOKAR

> Ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη!
> 
> Ο ενισχυτής είναι έτοιμος (τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω).
> Μόλις μάθω και το ρεύμα ηρεμίας θα το μοντάρω σε κουτί!
> 
> Σε σύγκριση με αυτόν υστερεί λίγο στο μπάσο, αλλά αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι δεν ρύθμισα ακόμα το ρεύμα ηρεμίας (ελπίζω).
> Γιατί και το άλλο είχε παραμορφώσεις σε κάποιες συχνότητες χωρίς το κατάλληλο ρεύμα ηρεμίας.



σου θυμίζω οτι και με εκείνο τον ενισχυτή είχες λάθος το ρεύμα ηρεμίας 
και είχες απελπιστεί.....όλα όμως διορθώθηκαν όταν έκανες τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις!

σε αυτόν που φτιάχνεις τωρα παρατήρησα οτι τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησες 
δεν είναι οτι το καλυτερο ....

----------


## ALAMAN

> σου θυμίζω οτι και με εκείνο τον ενισχυτή είχες λάθος το ρεύμα ηρεμίας 
> και είχες απελπιστεί.....όλα όμως διορθώθηκαν όταν έκανες τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις!
> 
> σε αυτόν που φτιάχνεις τωρα παρατήρησα οτι τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησες 
> δεν είναι οτι το καλυτερο ....



Αυτά τα υλικά βρήκα, αυτά έβαλα. Δεν με πειράζει...

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο κύκλωμα οι αντιστάσεις των source είναι 0,22Ω
Στο τυπωμένο τις έχει 0,27Ω.
Εγώ έβαλα 0,27Ω άρα πρέπει να έχω πτώση τάσης περίπου 8mV - 10mV
Αλλά μετράω 0V.  :Bored:

----------


## gf

> Το ρεύμα πρέπει να είναι 60mA.
> Και απ' ότι κατάλαβα για να κάνουμε αυτή τη ρύθμιση αντικαθιστούμε τις ασφάλειες με αντιστάσεις 100Ω/5W και μετράμε την τάση επάνω σ' αυτές ώστε να έχουν 6V;
> 
> Γειωμένη κατευθείαν χωρίς αντίσταση;



Βαζει τις 100Ω για να μην καουν τα εξοδου απο λαθος χειρισμο η αστοχια υλικου. 6 βολτ ταση στα ακρα τους για 60mA ρευμα.

Φαντασου οτι εχει ενα ποτενσιομετρο στην εισοδο και το εχεις τελειως κλειστο.
Ετσι πρεπει να την εχεις και για να ρυθμισεις ρευμα ηρεμιας αλλα και για την ταση εκτροπης.

Πιστεψε με, θα γλυτωσεις πολυ κοπο, χρονο αλλα και χρημα αν διαβασεις λιγο παραπανω για το πως δουλευει ενας ενισχυτης και τι κανει το καθε τι στα κυκλωματα που προσπαθεις να φτιαξεις.
Δεν ειναι ευκολο, το ξερω αλλα θα εισαι πιο ανετος και σιγουρος στο καθε σου βημα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Αντικατέστησα τις ασφάλειες με 100Ω 5W αντιστάσεις, αλλά δεν έχω πτώση τάσης!
0V μετράω. Γυρνάω το τρίμερ 200Ω αλλά τίποτα... :Confused1:

----------


## gf

1) Τσεκαρισε παλι το κυκλωμα/τυπωμενο προσεκτκα.
2) Μετρησε τα ημιαγωγα. Πιθανον κατι να εχεις καψει με την αναστορφη της τασης.

----------


## ALAMAN

> 1) Τσεκαρισε παλι το κυκλωμα/τυπωμενο προσεκτκα.
> 2) Μετρησε τα ημιαγωγα. Πιθανον κατι να εχεις καψει με την αναστορφη της τασης.



1) Το τυπωμένο, είναι το δικό του.
Οι κολλήσεις είναι πολύ καθαρές και μικρές. Όλη την πλακέτα την συναρμολόγησα πολύ προσεκτικά.

2) Θα μετρήσω και τα MJE(Τ9,Τ10) αλλά καλύτερα θα τα αλλάξω.
Μου έχει τύχει να μετράω ένα τρανζίστορ και ενώ δεν είναι καμένο να μην δουλεύει σωστά το κύκλωμα.

----------


## gf

Μετρα και τασεις σε διαφορα σημεια πχ, βασεις driver κλπ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλαξα τα τελικά τρανζίστορ και τα ημιάγωγα (T9, T10, IRFP260) και πάλι μετά από αυτό δεν μετράω καθόλου πτώση τάσης επάνω στις αντιστάσεις 100Ω/5W.
Το ρεύμα εκτροπής ρυθμίζεται κανονικά, το ρύθμισα περίπου στο 1mV.

Τα Τ6 και Τ7 είναι αλλαγμένα και τοποθετημένα σε ξεχωριστές ψύκτρες.

Οι τάσεις στις βάσεις των 2 τρανζίστορ Τ9, Τ10 πόσο πρέπει να είναι;
Και για να ρέει ρεύμα μέσα από τα mosfet θα πρέπει στην πύλη του καθενός να υπάρχει κάποια αρνητική τάση;

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα κάνω μια δοκιμή αύριο να αλλάξω και τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ.
Ίσως έπαθε τίποτα ο διαφορικός.
Το παράξενο είναι οτι δεν έχω καθόλου τάση επάνω στις αντιστάσεις 100Ω.
Και το κύκλωμα είναι συναρμολογημένο σωστά.

Τον Quasi εκτός το forum diyaudio.com πού αλλού μπορώ να τον βρώ;
Γιατί εκεί μέσα δεν μπορώ να του στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Ισως εχει στοιχεια επικοινωνιας στην σελιδα του:

http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/home

Ξεκινησα και εγω να τον φτιαχνω τον ενισχυτη! Σημερα εφτιαξα το PCB! Αν καταφερω να βρω λεφτα για Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας, μπορει κααααποτε να τον τελειωσω!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Απ' ότι είδα δεν έχει στοιχεία επικοινωνίας...
Ελπίζω να δει στο forum τα μηνύματα και να απαντήσει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όταν άλλαξα τις αντιστάσεις που κάηκαν τα τρανζίστορ T6 και Τ7 γιατί ζεσταίνονταν τόσο;
Μετά από 1 λεπτό λειτουργίας δεν μπορούσες να τα αγγίξεις.
Τώρα τα έχω αλλάξει και τα έβαλα σε ξεχωριστές ψύκτρες δεν ζεσταίνονται τόσο. Αυτά τα 2 δεν είναι υπεύθυνα για το ρεύμα ηρεμίας;

----------


## ALAMAN

Μέτρησα κάποιες τάσεις επάνω στο κύκλωμα.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σωστές είναι.

BD140
VBE=0,6V
VCE=48,5V
VBC=49,2V

BD139
VBE=0,615V
VCE=49,7V
VBC=48,9V

VR12=0,63V
VR13=80mv
VR2=30mV
VR14=8mV
VR15=0,63V
VR16=0V
VR17=0V

----------


## gf

Μετρα VR20, VR22 και την ταση αναμεσα στις βασεις των T9 και T10. Αυτα ειναι τα driver.

----------


## sakis

με αυτη την προσεγγιση δεν θα πας και πολυ μακρυα ....   τον ενισχυτη για να τον ρυθμισεις πρεπει να ειναι ετοιμος με τα σωστα καλωδια στα σωστα μηκη και με την σωστη ταση τροφοδοσιας ...Περα απο αυτα τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου πρεπει να ειναι βιδωμενα με μονωτικο παστα και καλη στιριξη σε αναλογη ψυκτρα και  φυσικα με το τρανσιτορ που μετραει το ρευμα ηρεμιας και αυτο βιδωμενο εκει που πρεπει  κλπ κλπ 

(το εβαλα μια μικρη ψυκτρα σε καθε τρανσιτορ  δεν παιζει εδω και  ειναι η χειροτερη προσεγγιση διοτι μολις βαλεις ταση στον ενισχυτη το πιθανοτερο ειναι να καει ... ) 

Ο κωστας Παπαεμανουηλ που εχει φτιαξει τον ενισχυτη ειναι ενα πολυ καλο παλλικαρι στο μακρυνο αυστραλια  ευγενεστατος και καλοσυνατος  αλλα αν του γραψεις αυτα που γραφεις και εδω αμφιβαλλω αν θα σου απαντησει καν  

Με τον τροπο που πας να δουλεψεις ειναι αμφιβολο αν καποιος μπορει να σε βοηθησει μεσω ποστ η εμαιλ ...

Αυτα απο μενα

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα Τ6, Τ7 έχω σε μικρή ψύκτρα.
Εξάλου έτσι λέει και στην τοποθέτηση υλικών.
Τα τελικά τα έχω σε μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα με μίκα και θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα.
Αλλά πως μπορούνε να καούνε όταν δεν ρέει ρεύμα;
Στις βάσεις των οδηγών τρανζιστορ Τ9, Τ10 έχω 0V.

----------


## gf

Αλλαξε και το VR2 η μετρα το απο τον δρομεα και το καθε ακρο να δεις οτι ειναι οκ. Λογικα εχει αρπαξει.
Μετα δες και το Τ8.
Αναμεσα στις βασεις των drivers θα πρεπει να εχεις κατι λιγοτερο απο 5 βολτ.

(Θεωρω βεβαιο οτι εχεις αλλαξει τις ασφαλειες!)

----------


## ALAMAN

> Αλλαξε και το VR2 η μετρα το απο τον δρομεα και το καθε ακρο να δεις οτι ειναι οκ. Λογικα εχει αρπαξει.
> Μετα δες και το Τ8.
> Αναμεσα στις βασεις των drivers θα πρεπει να εχεις κατι λιγοτερο απο 5 βολτ.
> 
> (Θεωρω βεβαιο οτι εχεις αλλαξει τις ασφαλειες!)



Φυσικά και τις έχω αλλάξει.
Θα δοκιμάσω και αυτά και θα σου πώ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορώ τα BC546 να τα αντικαταστήσω με BC547;

----------


## ALAMAN

Ξαναέφτιαξα την πλακέτα από την αρχή.
Κράτησα μόνο τα τελικά τρανζίστορ και τα MJE340, MJE350
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα στο κύκλωμα (ημιαγωγοί, αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές) είναι καινούργια.
Τα MJE τα είχα ξαναλλάξει μετά το λάθος με την αναστροφή τάσης.
Ακόμα έχω την ίδια συμπεριφορά.
Αντικαθιστώ τις ασφάλειες με αντιστάσεις 100Ω 5W αλλά πάλι δεν υπάρχει πτώση τάσης επάνω στις αντιστάσεις όσο και να ρυθμίζω το τριμερ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στα Τ9, Τ10 έχω στις βάσεις περίπου 430 και 300mv αντίστοιχα.
Εφόσον ξαναέφτιαξα το κύκλωμα από την αρχή, χωρίς κανένα λάθος αυτή τη φορά, κάτι έχω παραλείψει ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά...
Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς αυτό το κύκλωμα;

----------


## andrewsweet4

Λοιπον...μηπωσ εχεισ τυπωσει τν πλακετα αντικατοπτρισμενα? Γτ ειναι σχεδον συμμετρικη κ δν φαινεται ευκολα...επειδη κ εγω τν εφτιαξα κατευθειαν απτο πι ντι εφ,και παρατηρησα οτι στο πι σι μπι μου εκει που λεει Vpos kai Vneg ειναι αντικατοπτρισμενα...

----------


## moutoulos

Με παραξένεψε και μένα αυτό, αλλά δεν νομίζω γιατί απο το site του κατασκευαστή, η πλακέτα είναι η ίδια όπως στην επισύναψα.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Αληθεια δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινεται... μηπως εχει παρει καμια πιστα της πλακετας απτην αναστροφη τασης και δεν αγει? Το τροφοδοτικο μηπως επαθε ζημια απ'αυτο?αν το τροφοδοτικο εχει τιποτα σταθεροποιητες κτλ επανω, μπορει να εχουν αρπαξει...μπορει η ταση του σε ανοιχτο κυκλωμα να ειναι οκ, αλλα μηπως η ταση με φορτιο πεφτει πααρα πολυ? Υποθεσεις κανω... τσεκαρε το

----------


## ALAMAN

> Λοιπον...μηπωσ εχεισ τυπωσει τν πλακετα αντικατοπτρισμενα? Γτ ειναι σχεδον συμμετρικη κ δν φαινεται ευκολα...επειδη κ εγω τν εφτιαξα κατευθειαν απτο πι ντι εφ,και παρατηρησα οτι στο πι σι μπι μου εκει που λεει Vpos kai Vneg ειναι αντικατοπτρισμενα...



Από το site του quasi,
http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...ries/nmos200-1
Πήρα το τυπωμένο που έχει "Nmos200-TO247 layout.pdf" και το εκτύπωσα αντικατοπτρισμένα (mirror). και το τύπωσα στην πλακέτα.
Έτσι από την μεριά των εξαρτημάτων φαίνονται κανονικά τα γράμματα όπως ακριβώς είναι και στην τοποθέτηση υλικών.





> Με παραξένεψε και μένα αυτό, αλλά δεν νομίζω γιατί απο το site του κατασκευαστή, η πλακέτα είναι η ίδια όπως στην επισύναψα.



Λάθος συνδεσμολογία στο τυπωμένο ή σε κάποιο εξάρτημα δεν υπάρχει.





> Αληθεια δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινεται... μηπως εχει παρει καμια πιστα της πλακετας απτην αναστροφη τασης και δεν αγει? Το τροφοδοτικο μηπως επαθε ζημια απ'αυτο?αν το τροφοδοτικο εχει τιποτα σταθεροποιητες κτλ επανω, μπορει να εχουν αρπαξει...μπορει η ταση του σε ανοιχτο κυκλωμα να ειναι οκ, αλλα μηπως η ταση με φορτιο πεφτει πααρα πολυ? Υποθεσεις κανω... τσεκαρε το



Τροφοδοσία παίρνω από έναν άλλον ενισχυτή ήχου. Μέσα από το κουτί, παράλληλα από την πλακέτα ενός καναλιού.
Παίρνω κανονικά τάση +-50V, δεν υπάρχει θέμα κακού τροφοδοτικού.
Δεν υπάρχουν σταθεροποιητές ή τίποτα τέτοιο.
Είναι γέφυρα και πυκνωτές 2x10.000μF ανά κανάλι.
Δεν πείραξα τίποτα, από την πλακέτα ενός καναλιού σύνδεσα 2 καλώδια και πήρα τάση για τον Nmos200.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έκανα μια εξομοίωση στο Multisim 11 και όλα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Στις θέσεις των ασφαλειών βάζω 100Ω, ρυθμίζω το τριμερ του ρεύματος αλλά παίρνω 3V σε κάθε αντίσταση. Δηλαδή 3V στη θετική γραμμή και 3V στην αρνητική.
Χωρίς αυτές το ρεύμα ρυθμίζεται κανονικά περίπου 50-60mA.

Στην πράξη όμως τα πράγματα είναι τελείως διαφορετικά.

Αν δεν βρω καμιά λύση θα κάνω δικό μου τυπωμένο.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Μηπωσ φταιει το οτι αντικατοπτρισεσ τν πλακετα?

----------


## ALAMAN

> Μηπωσ φταιει το οτι αντικατοπτρισεσ τν πλακετα?



Όταν κοιτάς την πλακέτα από την μεριά των εξαρτημάτων έχει την ίδια όψη με το σχέδιο τοποθέτησης υλικών του quasi.
Επίσης, πρόσεξε και την πρώτη φωτο που επισύναψα στο ποστ #29
Στο κάτω μέρος, περίπου στο κέντρο, υπάρχουν 2 ασύνδετες τρύπες.
Στην ίδια θέση υπάρχουν και στην πλακέτα του quasi.
Δες τις φωτο στο site του.

----------


## andrewsweet4

καλα μην κρινεις παντα απ'τις φωτο... στην φωτο δεν εχει τις ψυκτρες στα Τ6 και Τ7! αν κα ιη συγκεκριμενη φωτο νομιζω οτι ειναι ενταξει, αλλα τελος παντων... συνεχισε να ψαχνεις τι συμβαινει! μπορει να βρεις κατι!

----------


## sakis

αμαν βρε Γιωργη εχεις γεμισει τα φορουμ ποστ ...εισαι αθηνα ??? αν  ναι βουτα τον και φερτον να ξεμπερδευουμε 

τελος καπου διαβασα οτι  απο το αλλο τροφοδοτικο εχεις τραβηξει δυο καλωδια  .... μηπως ξεχασες οτι ο ενισχυτης αυτος θελει 3 ( τρια ) καλωδια απο το τροφοδοτικο ??? θετικο αρνητικο και γειωση ???? δεν αρκει η γειωση του σηματος θελει και γειωση απο την τροφοδοσια

----------


## ALAMAN

> αμαν βρε Γιωργη εχεις γεμισει τα φορουμ ποστ ...εισαι αθηνα ??? αν  ναι βουτα τον και φερτον να ξεμπερδευουμε 
> 
> τελος καπου διαβασα οτι  απο το αλλο τροφοδοτικο εχεις τραβηξει δυο καλωδια  .... μηπως ξεχασες οτι ο ενισχυτης αυτος θελει 3 ( τρια ) καλωδια απο το τροφοδοτικο ??? θετικο αρνητικο και γειωση ???? δεν αρκει η γειωση του σηματος θελει και γειωση απο την τροφοδοσια



Βρε παιδιά η τροφοδοσία είναι εντάξει.
Φυσικά και έχω βάλει γείωση. 3 καλώδια συμμετρικής τροφοδοσίας.
Όλα φαίνονται εντάξει. Και τις 2 πλακέτες τις έχω συναρμολογήσει πολύ προσεκτικά με μικρές και καθαρές κολλήσεις.
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι Αθήνα αλλιώς θα στον έφερνα

Εντάξει στα T6, T7 στις φώτο που έχει στο site του μπορεί να έχει ψύκτρα αλλά το έχει στο pcb τοποθέτησης υλικών. Εξάλλου χρειάζεται γιατί ζεσταίνετε λίγο.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί συμβαίνει.

----------


## maouna

αντι για ασφαλειες βαλε αρχικα τις 100ωμ /5 watt αντιστασεις

1)μετρα πτωση τασης μεταξυ βασης Τ7 και αρνητικης γραμμης τροφοδοσιας.θα πρεπει  να ειναι 1.2 - 2 volt. αν δεν ειναι τοσο αλλαζεις τις διοδουσ 1Ν4148 και ξαναμετρας.

2)μετρα πτωση τασης στα ακρα των αντιστασεων  R4  ,  R9 .Πρεπει να ειναι ιδια πανω κατω.  αν υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα τοτε το προβλημα ξεκιναει απτο διαφορικο και αλλαζεις ολα τα small signal transistor.

3)μετρα πτωση τασης  μεταξυ βασης Τ9 και βασης Τ10. θα πρεπει να δεισ μικροτερη απο 4 volt και μεγαλυτερη απο 0 volt ,με το VR2 στραμενο τερμα στην πλευρα για ελαχιστο ρευμα ηρεμιας.

καντα αυτα με τη σειρα και με προσοχη και γραψε τις μετρησεις σου.και εχε το νου σου αν ζεστενονται και οι 100ωμ/5 watt αντιστασεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

> αντι για ασφαλειες βαλε αρχικα τις 100ωμ /5 watt αντιστασεις
> 
> 1)μετρα πτωση τασης μεταξυ βασης Τ7 και αρνητικης γραμμης τροφοδοσιας.θα πρεπει  να ειναι 1.2 - 2 volt. αν δεν ειναι τοσο αλλαζεις τις διοδουσ 1Ν4148 και ξαναμετρας.
> 
> 2)μετρα πτωση τασης στα ακρα των αντιστασεων  R4  ,  R9 .Πρεπει να ειναι ιδια πανω κατω.  αν υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα τοτε το προβλημα ξεκιναει απτο διαφορικο και αλλαζεις ολα τα small signal transistor.
> 
> 3)μετρα πτωση τασης  μεταξυ βασης Τ9 και βασης Τ10. θα πρεπει να δεισ μικροτερη απο 4 volt και μεγαλυτερη απο 0 volt ,με το VR2 στραμενο τερμα στην πλευρα για ελαχιστο ρευμα ηρεμιας.
> 
> καντα αυτα με τη σειρα και με προσοχη και γραψε τις μετρησεις σου.και εχε το νου σου αν ζεστενονται και οι 100ωμ/5 watt αντιστασεις.



Αυτά που λες στην εξομοίωση είναι σωστά!
Από βδομάδα θα τα δω και στην πράξη!

----------


## gf

Στην εξομοιωση δεν εχεις συνδεσει την εξοδο με την αναδραση.
Την εχεις μονο απο τα driver.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Στην εξομοιωση δεν εχεις συνδεσει την εξοδο με την αναδραση.
> Την εχεις μονο απο τα driver.



Ναι σωστά!
Το διόρθωσα.
Νομίζω πως όλα φαίνονται εντάξει τώρα. Με βάση αυτές τις μετρήσεις να τσεκάρω την πλακέτα.



Μου έκανε όμως εντύπωση που το τριμερ του ρεύματος ηρεμίας όταν είναι κάτω από 90% μέχρι 0% το ρεύμα πέφτει στα μA ενώ απο 95-100% ανεβαίνει στα 1 και κάτι Αmpere.
Μεγάλη απόκλιση. Αν είναι όντως έτσι και στην πράξη θα είναι δύσκολο να το σταθεροποιήσω με το χέρι.

----------


## gf

Πραγματι! Και στην δικη μου εξομοιωση τα ιδια κανει.
Ισως ενα πολυστροφο ειναι καλιτερα.
Θα το φτιαξω και εγω καθως εχω πολλα BUZ350 περισσεμα, να δω τι λενε.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Πραγματι! Και στην δικη μου εξομοιωση τα ιδια κανει.
> Ισως ενα πολυστροφο ειναι καλιτερα.
> Θα το φτιαξω και εγω καθως εχω πολλα BUZ350 περισσεμα, να δω τι λενε.



Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου!
Θα ανεβάσω και τις πραγματικές μετρήσεις της πλακέτας από βδομάδα.
Τουλάχιστον έτσι μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποια λύση...

Μήπως όμως γιαυτό δεν μπορούσα να ρυθμίσω το ρεύμα ηρεμίας;
Αλλά το δοκίμασα και στα 2 ακριανά άκρα και δεν είχα καθόλου ρεύμα.

----------


## maouna

καποιο τρανζιστορ θα χει αρπαξει ,καποια λεπτομερεια θα σου χει ξεφυγει ,αλλα θα το βρεις μη σκασ.

πριν εναμιση χρονο ξεκινισα να φτιαξω τον nmos350 του ιδιου.ειχα βγαλει πλακετες για 4 καναλια.βεβαια τοτε ηταν ο πρωτοσ μου ενισχυτης και δεν ηξερα αρκετα.μου παρουσιαζε προβλημα,

δε ξερω γιατι,αλλα τα mosfet  καιγονταν απο στατικο ηλεκτρισμο μαλλον  και αυτο με τη σειρα του μου εκαιγε και ta drivers  .σαν αλυσιδα...πεταξα 8  irfp460...

οποτε μακρια τα χερια σου απο τα μοσφετ !!δεν ειναι για ακουμπημα...

τωρα μου χουνε μεινει 2 πλακετεσ αλλα λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν για μοσφετ αρα μελλοντικα βλεπουμε....

----------


## ALAMAN

> καποιο τρανζιστορ θα χει αρπαξει ,καποια λεπτομερεια θα σου χει ξεφυγει ,αλλα θα το βρεις μη σκασ.
> 
> πριν εναμιση χρονο ξεκινισα να φτιαξω τον nmos350 του ιδιου.ειχα βγαλει πλακετες για 4 καναλια.βεβαια τοτε ηταν ο πρωτοσ μου ενισχυτης και δεν ηξερα αρκετα.μου παρουσιαζε προβλημα,
> 
> δε ξερω γιατι,αλλα τα mosfet  καιγονταν απο στατικο ηλεκτρισμο μαλλον  και αυτο με τη σειρα του μου εκαιγε και ta drivers  .σαν αλυσιδα...πεταξα 8  irfp460...
> 
> οποτε μακρια τα χερια σου απο τα μοσφετ !!δεν ειναι για ακουμπημα...
> 
> τωρα μου χουνε μεινει 2 πλακετεσ αλλα λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν για μοσφετ αρα μελλοντικα βλεπουμε....



Από στατικό ηλεκτρισμό δεν τα πρόσεξα καθόλου. Αλλά από συνδεσμολογία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι εντάξει.
Καινούργια είναι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς μπορώ να τσεκάρω άμα είναι εντάξει;

----------


## ALAMAN

Μέτρησα τις αντιστάσεις R4, R9 του διαφορικού
Είναι ίδιες, 0,664V και 0,669V
Μεταξύ βάσεων των MJE T9, T10 έχω 127mV
Τάση συλλέκτη-εκπομπού του T8 BC547 έχω περίπου ίδια τάση 127mV
Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και αυτό είναι ότι όλη η συνολική τάση 100V μοιράζεται στις επαφές βάσης-εκπομπού των οδηγών τρανζιστορ BD139, BD140
Δεν υπάρχει πόλωση στη βάση του Τ8

Στις βάσεις των Τ6, Τ7 έχω 50V στην κάθε μια, ως προς τη γείωση.

----------


## andrewsweet4

mπορει να ειναι τελειως ακυρο αυτο που λεω,αλλα επειδη το φτιαχνω και εγω αυτο και σημερα τρυπαγα την πλακετα, παρατηρησα οτι ο συλλεκτης και η βαση του Τ3 ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενες και στο σχηματικο και στο σχεδιο... ειναι σωστο αυτο? στην ουσια οπως ειναι τωρα, πιο πολυ για διοδος μου καινει οπως ειναι συνδεδεμενο, παρα για τρανζιστορ...    Αυριο που θα κολλησω τα εξαρτηματα θα ανεβασω και φωτο

----------


## ALAMAN

> mπορει να ειναι τελειως ακυρο αυτο που λεω,αλλα επειδη το φτιαχνω και εγω αυτο και σημερα τρυπαγα την πλακετα, παρατηρησα οτι ο συλλεκτης και η βαση του Τ3 ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενες και στο σχηματικο και στο σχεδιο... ειναι σωστο αυτο? στην ουσια οπως ειναι τωρα, πιο πολυ για διοδος μου καινει οπως ειναι συνδεδεμενο, παρα για τρανζιστορ...    Αυριο που θα κολλησω τα εξαρτηματα θα ανεβασω και φωτο



Προφανώς χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το τρανζίστορ ως δίοδο λόγω χαρακτηριστικών για να φτιάξει μια πηγή ρεύματος που πολώνει τον διαφορικό. και χρησιμοποιεί τρανζίστορ ως δίοδο για να έχει όσο το δυνατόν ίδια χαρακτηριστικά.
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.
Αλλά αυτός ο τρόπος πόλωσης νομίζω χρησιμοποιείται πολύ στη σχεδίαση ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων.


Τα 50V στις βάσεις των Τ6, Τ7 είναι σωστά! και στην εξομοίωση αυτό μου βγάζει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Λοιπόν το πρόβλημα υπάρχει κάπου γύρω στο τριμερ του ρεύματος ηρεμίας γιατί έχω 40mV στα 2 ακριανά άκρα του.
Και 0,4V στο συλλέκτη του BD140, ενώ σύμφωνα με την εξομοίωση έπρεπε να είχα 4,5V περίπου.

----------


## maouna

αλλαξε Τ6 , Τ7, Τ8, Τ9 , Τ10, Τ12 , Τ13  και το τριμμερ του ρευματος.

----------


## ALAMAN

> αλλαξε Τ6 , Τ7, Τ8, Τ9 , Τ10, Τ12 , Τ13  και το τριμμερ του ρευματος.



Όλα καινούργια είναι...
Και αλλαγμένα για 2η φορά! 
 :Confused1: 

Όταν έφτιαξα την πρώτη πλακέτα.
Σύνδεσα ανάστροφα την τροφοδοσία και κάηκαν οι R15 και R12. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είχε καεί.
άλλαξα τις αντιστάσεις. Δεν μπορούσα να ρυθμίσω ρεύμα ηρεμίας. 0V πτώση τάσης στις αντιστάσεις 100Ω 5W.
Άλλαξα Τ6, Τ7. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα ηρεμίας.
Τα προηγούμενα Τ12, Τ13 προφανώς δεν πάθανε ζημιά από ανάστροφη πολικότητα λόγω ασφαλειών. 

Άλλαξα Τ9, Τ10, Τ12, Τ13. Το πρόβλημα δεν διορθώθηκε.
Έφτιαξα 2η πλακέτα. Κράτησα μόνο τα είδη αντικατεστημένα Τ12, Τ13 (λόγω κόστους) και Τ8. 
Τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ, αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές, τριμερ και διόδους καινούργια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσο σίγουροι είμαστε ότι το τυπωμένο είναι σωστό;

----------


## gf

> Κράτησα μόνο τα είδη αντικατεστημένα Τ12, Τ13 (λόγω κόστους) και Τ8. 
> Τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ, αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές, τριμερ και διόδους καινούργια.



Ακομα δεν εχεις αλλαξει το Τ8 ????

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ακομα δεν εχεις αλλαξει το Τ8 ????



Θα το αλλάξω τώρα αλλά δε νομίζω να έπαθε κάτι.
Καταρχήν δεν έχω αρκετή τάση στα άκρα του τριμερ 200Ω για να πολωθεί το Τ8.

----------


## ALAMAN

Νομίζω πως είναι εντάξει τώρα.
Μάλλον το Τ8 έφταιγε.
Το άλλαξα με BC546, έβαλα αντιστάσεις 100Ω 5W και κατάφερα να πάρω 6V πτώση τάσης επάνω στην αντίσταση.
Όλη αυτή η φασαρία για ένα Τ8 έγινε μάλλον!  :Bored:

----------


## ALAMAN

Οι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να είναι ακριβείας;

----------


## maouna

o ενισχυτης ειναι νταξει τωρα?τον ρυθμισεσ? τον ακουσεσ?παιζει ωραια?

----------


## ALAMAN

> o ενισχυτης ειναι νταξει τωρα?τον ρυθμισεσ? τον ακουσεσ?παιζει ωραια?



Όχι δεν τον άκουσα ακόμα.
Ρύθμισα το ρεύμα ηρεμίας και την τάση εκτροπής.
Έχω περίπου 3-5mV τάση στην έξοδο.
Και περίπου 13-14mV τάση επάνω στις αντιστάσεις R29 R30.
Οπότε είμαστε εντάξει.

Παρόλα αυτά μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναφτιάξω την πλακέτα γιατί χάλασα κάπως τους αγωγούς!  :Unsure: 
Τουλάχιστον αφού έχω ήδη τα τρανζιστορ δεν θα κοστίσει.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Να και ο δικος μου! Λειπουν μονο τα τελικα μοσφετ και ασφαλειοθηκες/κονεκτορες :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσο σου κόστισε;

----------


## andrewsweet4

λοιπον...  πλακετα- αποχαλκωτικο- διαφανειες και κολληση κτλ ειχα απο πριν... τα υλικα που ειναι πανω στην πλακετα κοστισαν περιπου 6Ε... τωρα πρεπει να παρω τα μοσφετ, τα οποια εχουν 7,20Ε το ενα εδω στην Πατρα! Μ/Τ μαλλον θα μου δωσι ενα παιδι απο ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο για τις δοκιμες μου που μετα την ανορθωση βγαζει περιπου +-40ν, οποτε με βολευει!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ορίστε και η δικιά μου πλακέτα!
Αύριο θα την τρυπήσω και θα κολλήσω τα υλικά.





Η πρώτη που έφτιαξα έχει καταστραφεί λίγο από το κόλλα-ξεκόλλα.
Και η δεύτερη άρχισε να οξειδώνεται επειδή δεν άφησα το φωτοευαίσθητο υλικά στους διαδρόμους.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Να κανω μια ερωτηση? Ποση ειναι η λιγοτερη ταση με την οποια μπορω να τροφοδοτισω τον ενισχυτη και να δουλεψει? επειδη εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο προχειρο απο εναν αλλο ενισχυτη +- 15 βολτ περιπου και ηθελα να ξερω αν μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω για δοκιμες...

----------


## maouna

ετοιμαζομαι να τον φτιαξω και γω μιασ και δεν εχω ακουσει mosfet ποτε.θα μπορουσε καποιοσ που το εχει κανει εξομοιωση στο multisim να ποσταρει το αρχειο?


_andrewsweet4_ δοκιμασε τον με το τροφοδοτικο σου ,αλλα μην περιμενεισ να βγαλει τρελα πραγματα.ενα μικρο δειγμα των ικανοτητων του θα παρεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Επισυνάπτω το κύκλωμα από το multisim 11

----------


## calamus

Παιδια το συνολικο κοστος ποσο ειναι στο περιπου;
Εννοω ολα τα υλικα εκτος απο κουτι.
Επισης ποια ειναι η μεγαλυτερη ισχυς που μπορει να δωσει
με ενα καλο τροφοδοτικο;

Τι επαθα με σας, θα ξαναπιασω κολητηρια μετα απο χρονια... :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

200W στα 4Ω. Με τροφοδοσία +-50V
Το κόστος της πλακέτας είναι περίπου 10 ευρώ ανά κανάλι.
Οι πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας περίπου 3-5 ευρώ ο ένας. Στο δικό μου κουτί έχω 4 πυκνωτές (10.000μF/63V).
Αλλά εξαρτάται και το μαγαζί, μπορεί να τα βρεις και πιο φθηνά ή ακριβά.
Το ίδιο και τον μετασχηματιστή. Είναι υψηλής ισχύος και είναι ακριβός.

----------


## calamus

Ευχαριστω συνονοματε, προφανως τα 200w στο συνολο,
η 2Χ200;

----------


## andrewsweet4

200w  το καθε καναλι στα 4Ω

----------


## calamus

Θηριακι δηλαδη... ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις  :Smile:

----------


## meleti5

Γεια σου Γιωργο 
μηπως εχεις τεσταρει τον ενισχυτη σου με ημιτονο 10-20 100KHZ
Οπως επισης με τετραγωνο 1-10-30-100 khz
εγω θελω να κατασκευασω τον 350 mk2  
συγχαρητηρια γεια την δουλεια σου .. 
Νικος Αρτα.

----------


## gf

Εντυπωσεις απο τον τελικο?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ακόμα τίποτα.
Δεν το δοκίμασα, δεν έξω βρει κατάλληλη ψύκτρα.
Ρύθμισα μόνο ρεύμα ηρεμίας και τάση εκτροπής.
Όταν τον ακούσω θα σας πω εντυπώσεις!

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά δουλεύει ο ενισχυτής μια χαρά.
Τον δοκίμασα με ένα μικρό ηχείο 20W και ακόμα και μ' αυτό έδωσε πολύ καλό ήχο.
Τώρα θα το δοκιμάσω με ένα μεγαλύτερο ηχείο να δω και τη μέγιστη ισχύ.

----------


## andrewsweet4

με την αντισταση R21 τι εχεις κανει? Γιατι εχω διαβασει διαφορα στο γουγλη... Καποιοι την αντικαθιστουν  με LED και μειωνουν το θορυβο...

Πληροφοριες http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&source...1omRFxnV_QnXDg

----------


## ALAMAN

Τον δοκίμασα και σε ένα μεγάλο ηχείο KODA.
Ακούστηκε πολύ καλός.
Αν και τον οδήγησα απο laptop (έξοδος ακουστικών) έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να βγάλει περισσότερη ισχύ.
Επειδή δεν έχω παλμογράφο να το μετρήσω, ξέρει κανείς ποιά είναι η μέγιστη τάση εισόδου 
για μέγιστη απαραμόρφωτη έξοδο;
Προφανώς μπορεί να δεχτεί παραπάνω πλάτος από το σήμα της εξόδου ακουστικών του laptop.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά πολύ ζόρικος αυτός ο ενισχυτής.
Πήγα να τον περάσω σε κουτί, έτοιμο (αντικατάσταση πλακέτας).
Αφού τον σύνδεσα βλέπω ότι δεν έχω έξοδο.
Μετράω τάση στην έξοδο χωρίς ηχείο και βλέπω 50V.
Μετά κάτι έκανα και βραχυκύκλωσα την έξοδο, ακούμπησε το καλώδιο εξόδου στο σασί.
Κάηκαν οι ασφάλειες. Σκεφτόμουν ότι ίσως φταίει το T8 για την έξοδο 50V πριν.
Άλλαξα ασφάλειες και το T8 και βλέπω στην έξοδο αρχικά περίπου 0,8V και σταδιακά ανέβαινε με βήμα περίπου 10mV
Ρυθμίζοντας το τρίμερ για την τάση εκτροπής η έξοδος δεν επηρεάζεται, συνεχίζει την άνοδο, δεν ξέρω που φτάνει.
Τώρα επάνω στο VR2 βλέπω περίπου 300mV.
Μάλλον δεν έφταιγε το T8.
Θα δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω πάλι τα T6, T7.
Ύστερα απ' όλο αυτό υπάρχει περίπτωση να έπαθε τίποτα ο διαφορικός στην είσοδο ή τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ;
Τα τελικά τρανζίστορ και τα ημιάγωγα δε νομίζω να πάθανε τίποτα...

----------


## ALAMAN

Το διόρθωσα αλλά έχω πάλι πρόβλημα στο ρεύμα ηρεμίας.
Μεταξύ βάσεων Τ9 και Τ10 έχω περίπου 5V.
Η τάση εκτροπής στην έξοδο είναι εντάξει, το ρύθμισα περίπου στα 2mV.
Στις αντιστάσεις όμως R30, R29 (0,22Ω) δεν έχω τάση και έπρεπε να είχα περίπου 13mV για το σωστό ρεύμα.
Ξέρει κανείς τί παίζει;
Την προηγούμενη φορά είχα αλλάξει το Τ8. Το έχω αλλαγμένο τώρα και φαίνετε να δουλεύει σωστά, έχει VBE 0,7V

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλαξα τα Τ9, Τ10.
Έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά.
Μήπως κάηκαν τα τελικά mosfet;
Υποτίθεται ότι προστατεύονται από τις ασφάλειες.
Πολύ εύκολα χαλάει τελικά αυτός ο ενισχυτής.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω αλλάξει Τ6,Τ7,Τ8,Τ9,Τ10.
Η τάση εκτροπής στην έξοδο ρυθμίζεται κανονικά.
Δεν υπάρχει όμως ρεύμα ηρεμίας, 0V πτώση τάσης στις αντιστάσεις 0,22Ω
Μήπως χρειάζεται απαραιτήτως να βάλω τις αντιστάσεις 100Ω 5W όπως έλεγε, για το ρεύμα ηρεμίας;
Υποθέτω πως είτε μετρήσεις τάση 6V στις αντιστάσεις 100Ω είτε μετρήσεις την πτώση τάσης επάνω στις 0,22Ω είναι το ίδιο πράμα.

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα και απο μενα....
μεσα στα Χριστουγεννα πηρα την αποφαση να ξεκινησω την κατασκευη του Νmos200 με TO220 (τα τρανζιστορ τα βρηκα ηδη απο καταστημα εδω στη θεσσαλονικη)
Ο ενισχυτης θα χρησιμοποιηθει για κεφαλη μπασου(mono).


Εχω καποιες ερωτησουλες στις οποιες ελπιζω να μπορεσετε να με βοηθησετε....

1)Οπως ειπε ο Γρηγορης ο μετασχηματιστης πρεπει να ειναι 2x35v 280w....
Γινεται να κατασκευασω μονο το ενα τμημα αυτου του τροφοδοτικου (επειδη θα εχω ενα καναλι)

2)Soft start και dc detect speaker protection ειναι απαραιτητα?Εαν ναι εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιο(στην σελιδα του quasi εχει και απο τα δυο απλα δεν διευκρινιζει τιμες για τα relay και στο soft start απαιτει δυο τασεις (18vac +24vdc) )
Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ομως εαν εχουμε ενα μετασχηματιστη 18vac και φτιαξω ενα τροφοδοτικο, στην εξοδο η ταση περιπου 24vdc δεν θα ειναι?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τον χρονο σας και με συγχωρειτε εαν ειναι εκτος θεματος οι ερωτησεις απλα δεν θα ηθελα να ανοιξω ακομα ενα θεμα :Smile:

----------

